

Here is something true:  one day you will be dead. - x43b
http://www.smbc-comics.com/?id=2722

======
JacobAldridge
I had a conversation recently with a 30-year-old who was worried a career
change would be a backward step, and he was too committed to his current life.
"I'm not in my 20's anymore, when that kind of thing is acceptable."

I pointed out that his 'working' life was 50 years (~Age 20 to Age 70). He was
10 years / 20% in.

If you sprained your ankle 20% of the way up a mountain, would you keep
climbing in pain or return home, rest for a day, and then go again?

If you realised on the first day of a snowboarding holiday that you were a
terrible snowboarder, would you spend the second day getting lessons or the
rest of the week falling down the mountain and being miserable?

If you are 20% of the way into your working life, and your job makes you
miserable for 60+ hours per week, would you stick at it waiting for a
promotion until you're 70, or invest some time in making a change?

------
nn3
Unless you're Henrietta Lacks?

------
baddox
You will be dead a lot more than one day.

------
thejerz
I pressed the back button and was surprised to see I was on HN, not reddit.

